
Study Has Recorded Increasing Anxiety Symptoms Since the 1930s - akud
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/03/for-80-years-young-americans-have-been-getting-more-anxious-and-depressed.html
======
akud
One interesting thing about this data is that it records responses to
questions of symptoms, so it's more resistant to bias then, e.g. ADHD
diagnoses.

